# Talwalkars - Are they worth joining?



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo people, I decided to finally join some gym after half my pants were about to pop their buttons off... well not that pathetic, but you get the point... so I wanted a 1 year fitness program, and suddently there was this article about a Talwalkars center arnd 10-15 mins from my house, newly started. I googled it up and found two links -

*www.talwalkars.net/
*www.talwalkars.co.in/

and two other links - 

*kpowerinfinity.wordpress.com/2007/08/10/talwalkars-gym-do-they-think-the-customer-is-an-ass/
*talwalkars.blogspot.com/

which speak about the non-reliability of the gym.

Anybody know more about this organisation, are they really worth joining?

EDIT: on their website....
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1466/distressua2.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Why not wait outside the gym and ask the people who have joined it? They'll give you the best info.


----------



## Pat (Jul 8, 2008)

^^Lol! What a brilliant idea!

@Dheeraj: I guess it really depends on the branch. Back in Mumbai, there are few branches that have nothing to boast about, while I also know a few that have very loyal,regular members. So its a tough one to answer IMO.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 8, 2008)

Did that... and the cute female trainer there looked strange at me. Transparent windows, you see...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2008)

VLCC also may have madras branches ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

IMO They are just overhyped asses. Inquire for decent gyms around your area.


----------



## Pat (Jul 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> VLCC also may have madras branches ?



VLCC is prolly ok for weight loss only and nothing else!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 8, 2008)

If you really want to destress and want some mild aerobic exercise join the basic course of Art of living in your area


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2008)

^@nucleuscore: I am also thinking of joining art of living course by sri sri. how much does it costs?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 8, 2008)

I did the basic course last week, Rs. 600 here in Mangalore, price varies from region to region. It's a five day course, really good.


----------



## gopz (Jul 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^@nucleuscore: I am also thinking of joining art of living course by sri sri. how much does it costs?



I have done the course. Highly recommended. You should attend ASAP. It costs Rs.1000 here in Bangalore for a 5 day course.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2008)

^can you people brief what you can expect there?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 9, 2008)

Meditation
Some Asanas=light exercise
Some Asanas=light stretches
Chanting
Lectures
Group activity
Sudarshana Kriya - this is the heart of the course, you have to experience it to understand how great it feels

You have to continue at home, all that you learn in five days. They have weekly follow-ups too for life, all included in the basic fee.

They give you a laminated id which you can use in any art of living centre worldwide to attend the follow ups there or meditate


----------

